# Pepper Sauce



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Does anyone have any good recipes for peppers sauce, I have a bunch of jalapenos and was planning on getting some other peppers and seeing what I could come up with.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I usually just put my hot peppers in white vinegar and seal the jars.

Now I do have a recipe for hot banana peppers that may also work with jalapenos. You put 1/2 cup of sugar to every cup of white vinegar. Heat the vinegar until the sugar dissolves. Let it cool off and then pour it in the jars with your peppers and seal the jars. If you don't let the vinegar/sugar mixture cool off before pouring it over the peppers then you will cook the peppers when you fill the jars.

Jalopenos are also great stuffed and grilled. I planted two bushes of the jumbo ones this year and they are strictly for grilling. Good luck with them.


----------

